# My New Halfmoon Betta



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I just picked up a hm betta and decided to post pictures and show the world! Well at least this community


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice, how much was he?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

thats one funky looking betta, the colour is amazing


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

im not aloud to say lol... if the wife finds out she'd murder me.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> im not aloud to say lol... if the wife finds out she'd murder me.


I was taught to tell my parents that something that I recently purchased was half the price of what I actually paid. This may help you in your situation if she asks.

Btw, where did you get this Betta? I've been looking for some nice dragonscales to put in my living room.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Btw, where did you get this Betta? I've been looking for some nice dragonscales to put in my living room.


@the big als in newmarket, i just happened to stroll in and saw some nice ones... this guy was the most active and nicest colored


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> @the big als in newmarket, i just happened to stroll in and saw some nice ones... this guy was the most active and nicest colored


 That's way too far for me until I finish my exams. I remember seeing a really nice Betta at Big Al's in Mississauga. I went to BA's Brampton right after to see what they had, their Bettas never seem to impress me, or stay alive for very long.

At first, I thought your Betta was an opal half-moon and that got me excited. I've been looking to buy a black Betta, an opal betta, and a nice dragonscale. The opals are way too hard to find in LFS in the Mississauga area.

Btw, do you have a filter in there? I think I see air bubbles


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Big Al's halfmoon bettas are $15 last time I checked.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Big Al's halfmoon bettas are $15 last time I checked.


shhhhhhhhhhh!!! lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you want more? I am going to sell my two soon (betta isn't my thing)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Do you want more? I am going to sell my two soon (betta isn't my thing)


I want more bettas, having one is fun but the more the merrier. I am getting a 10 gallon soon so I can get one more betta. Pics please?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Do you want more? I am going to sell my two soon (betta isn't my thing)


yes, i do lol


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> shhhhhhhhhhh!!! lol


That's not too bad. Odessa barbs are somewhat expensive, $5 each, not too expensive but more so than most small fish like tetras and other barbs.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

15$ on a fish isnt that much. even if you were working minimum wage, that comes out to about 1.5 hours anyway!

tell her not to buy a pair of shoes, and you can buy at least 3 more!!!!


immediately after, run away before she beats you for saying that!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> 15$ on a fish isnt that much. even if you were working minimum wage, that comes out to about 1.5 hours anyway!
> 
> tell her not to buy a pair of shoes, and you can buy at least 3 more!!!!
> 
> immediately after, run away before she beats you for saying that!


ahahaha! thats sooo funny, and true...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> That's not too bad. Odessa barbs are somewhat expensive, $5 each, not too expensive but more so than most small fish like tetras and other barbs.


I personally don't think that a $5 fish is that expensive, once a fish starts to get up to say $20 and it's a relatively small fish then I wiuld say it's expensive. However, shrimp are a different story


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I personally don't think that a $5 fish is that expensive, once a fish starts to get up to say $20 and it's a relatively small fish then I wiuld say it's expensive. However, shrimp are a different story


Well if you get a school of them it's more than the usual for small fish like tetras and danios and other barbs.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Well if you get a school of them it's more than the usual for small fish like tetras and danios and other barbs.


I know, I'm not sure how much those Notho killis are but I'm willing to spend $25 for one and I want about 7-10.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

qualityhitz said:


> I just picked up a hm betta and decided to post pictures and show the world! Well at least this community


Haha very nice, love the coloring... I know of a few places that carries Hm ... but didn't know Big Als carries Hm's... all though once I did see SD's at BA's..


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Most BA's carry HMs and Dragons now. Dragon HMPKs are $10 and Regular halfmoons are $15 at BA's Scarborough.

You can find some nice bettas at BA's sometimes! 
This is my late HM, Neptune. RIP


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hah,.... 
You guys are right I went to big als.. saw some halfmoon bettas.... in a tank divided.. surprise not in a jar 

ah..... getting urge to breed bettas again must resist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Never seen bettas in a divided tank at Big Al's before... Which one was it?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Firerox said:


> Never seen bettas in a divided tank at Big Al's before... Which one was it?


New Market...


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ya thats usually my favorite store, it tends to be the cleanest of the BA's ive seen. Not the biggest or most stocked tho, which maybe should be taken into consideration


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Canadianbettas said:


> Hah,....
> You guys are right I went to big als.. saw some halfmoon bettas.... in a tank divided.. surprise not in a jar
> 
> ah..... getting urge to breed bettas again must resist!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Ya I mentioned it to bob and he shot me down pretty fast. ha


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish any of the BAs near me had half moons. Ever. 
I got my black fellow from Lucky's.


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely colours


----------

